# Contact Cement and lamination worry



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been working on an outfeed/router table that will fold down for my tablesaw.

Today was in the low 70's and I went ahead and laminated 2 pieces of MDF together for the top. I did a light sanding and 2 coats of contact cement (second coat after first had flashed over.) It's supposed to drop into the low 60's tonight and I have no choice but to leave the top outside in the carport. (This is why checking the weather BEFORE doing work is important :icon_smile: ) I know it's not supposed to matter once they are pressed together, but I left 100 pounds of weight on it for insurance.
Do you guys think the low temperature will affect the cure? If worse comes to worst I can drive screws into them before putting on the laminate.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't think it will.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

See if they can be separated after 24 hours. Yellow glue is IMO the best adhesive for that type of glue up.










 







.


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't think low 60s will have much effect on the cement. What consurns me is that you only applied 1 coat of cement to seal the surface after sanding the MDF. Why sand? MDF with factory finish sucks in more glue and cement than most surfaces already,sanding probably just makes it worse.


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys. I didn't sand so much as scuff it up a bit just to get rid of any crud or oils etc from the surface. I did put two coats on each part.

I would have liked to use yellow glue, unfortunately I don't have enough clamps for the job. I just figured the cement would be easier using some weights. I guess i'll find out tomorrow if it worked lol.

Thanks again!


----------

